# Post hardcore guitar rigs



## Hellschock (Aug 24, 2011)

Light bearer,fall of efrafra,cult of luna,amenra,isis...stuff like that.They have a huge sound with lots of grit and low end....lots of saturation.But not really to muddy at all.It seems as though you cant really have both of those at the same time,at least to me it does.So far my gear set up is a randall v2 (tube channel) Gibson les paul with bkp painkiller in the bridge,and i throw on a memory man for effects when needed.On my to get list is.(ts808,isp decimator,and maybe a reverb to get that beefy saturated yet articulate sound??? I dont know im no tech nut with this stuff any suggestions or knowledge shared will be much appreciated. Here are a cpl links to some music that im talking about.


----------



## Hellschock (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a better example then the above two i think.


----------



## themike (Aug 24, 2011)

Lots of quality, obscure pedals including distortion and fuzz combinations. I mean some of these bands pedal boards are literally massive.


----------



## Hellschock (Aug 24, 2011)

I can imagine...with all the effects and what not.But at a budget i want to get close...not spot on.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 24, 2011)

Hellschock said:


> This is a better example then the above two i think.




That sounds like a Fender clean. Reminds me of Explosions in the Sky.


----------



## xiphiod (Aug 24, 2011)

overdubs. i hear at least 4 guitars in the dirty sections (probably more). in the studio, if you back off the gain and record several times, it sounds bigger and more gritty. I have no idea how you would reproduce this live. maybe multiple amps with slightly different settings?


----------



## Razzy (Aug 24, 2011)

xiphiod said:


> overdubs. i hear at least 4 guitars in the dirty sections (probably more). in the studio, if you back off the gain and record several times, it sounds bigger and more gritty. I have no idea how you would reproduce this live. maybe multiple amps with slightly different settings?



It's reproduced live on it's own from the sound just bouncing around the room. The quad tracking is more for replicating the live fullness, rather than trying to replicate the studio sound live.


----------



## jackblack (Aug 24, 2011)

Just a thought, but from what I've heard about the Painkillers, they aren't really voiced for this type of music (too modern/djenty). It might not make a huge difference, but it could be a factor. Since they're BKP's, you'll atleast have clarity, even if it's not the exact voicing, which is more important IMO.

Other than that, reverb and delay is really helpful to having a big, airy, open sound that bands like Isis and Cult of Luna use. One thing I do when playing that kind of stuff is turn down the gain slightly and pick harder, not djent hard, but hard enough to give it a more aggressive sound with out losing clarity.


----------



## Hellschock (Aug 24, 2011)

The painkiller has killer low end and great mids with some punch...along with being higher output,clear and articulate it suits my needs thus far. I want to be able to here every note/chord clearley with lots of gain and saturation.I dont have the saturation i would like yet, but a ts808 should help a bit.And I guess ill need to pickup a reverb this week and test it out so i can get that more airy sound....I dont know i feel like everything i want in my sound clashes??? In a weird way.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Aug 24, 2011)

tune to F#


----------



## jackblack (Aug 24, 2011)

Hellschock said:


> The painkiller has killer low end and great mids with some punch...along with being higher output,clear and articulate it suits my needs thus far. I want to be able to here every note/chord clearley with lots of gain and saturation.I dont have the saturation i would like yet, but a ts808 should help a bit.And I guess ill need to pickup a reverb this week and test it out so i can get that more airy sound....I dont know i feel like everything i want in my sound clashes??? In a weird way.



Yeah, any BKP will work because it will give you the clarity you need. The TS808 will add saturation, but it will also cut bass and make your sound tighter, which isn't necessarily what you want for the post-metal sound, which is usually bass heavy, while still retaining clarity. Adding in the reverb will help add some depth to your tone, but won't replace that openess. The issue is finding a compromise between sounding big and retaining clarity.


----------



## anne (Aug 25, 2011)

Both of those videos are hardly "clear". PAF it at mid-gain and call it a day.

Also B.


----------



## S-O (Aug 25, 2011)

Post metal is about the mud! Get an old Sunn amp, push it hard, and rock out. Before the Pittbulls that's what Isis used, I don't know what made him go VHT, because VHT is clarity to the max. But I love Isis, and I love VHT, so oh well!

Clean tones, as said, it's all about the reverb and delay.

Another thing to greatly consider is how much the bass tone fills out the sound you hear.


----------



## xjasonhowellx81 (Aug 25, 2011)

S-O said:


> Post metal is about the mud! Get an old Sunn amp, push it hard, and rock out. Before the Pittbulls that's what Isis used, I don't know what made him go VHT, because VHT is clarity to the max. But I love Isis, and I love VHT, so oh well!
> 
> Clean tones, as said, it's all about the reverb and delay.
> 
> Another thing to greatly consider is how much the bass tone fills out the sound you hear.




this definitely. their bass tone is gritty and dirty sounding too, which definitely would make up for a lot of their low end, aside from tuning to B and F#.


----------



## Hellschock (Aug 25, 2011)

I always wanted a sunn model-t...but i Think when tax season comes im going to pick up either a mesa dual rec or an engl blackmore/fireball 100...I dont know i guess have allot of research to do in the next cpl of months seeing as how i cant test out any engl's  For now though im going to get a reverb pedal.Probably the boss fender reverb or something simple,and tweek a bit more. I have to stop worrying about all this gear and my never ending tone quest and just play my dam guitar! ughhh.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Aug 25, 2011)

pedals with an axe-fx. the heaviest, clearest, fakest tone you can possibly get.

IMO Axe-Fx for the lose. but thats not what this threads about.

but expensive pedals and an axe-fx are still my answer


----------



## Wookieslayer (Aug 26, 2011)

I would keep your V2 tube channel on the loose setting, don't set the gain too high, maybe 5.5-6. Bright switch on/off your preference, use the graphic EQ to raise the mids. 

A lot of that huge punch is their bassist lol. Grab some nice delay or reverb. Personally i would grab something with MIDI capabilities like Line 6 or TC Electronic so you can hook it up to your V2's midi ports when switching channels.


----------



## FireaL (Aug 26, 2011)

...


----------



## robotsatemygma (Aug 27, 2011)

I hear ya on the budget thing. I researched like a zillion pedals to snatch up as I finally wanted to delve into the world of FX. 

The biggest one is my reverb pedal. I friggin LOVE that thing... but I've always loved reverb. Yet I always buy amps WITHOUT reverb. Go fig. Check out the Biyang Reverb. Nice reviews, more control then any other reverb pedal in it's price range. Does Room, Hall, and Spring. Cheaper then a used EH Holy Grail too! 

I also fell in love with that simple and humble Orange Boss DS-1. No lie. I got that fucker dialed in for such an awesome tone with my Orange... it's heaven. 

If you're going for Isis (only band you mentioned I'm familiar with) I'd grab a Phase, Chorus, Compressor, Fuzz, Overdrive, and maybe a Tremolo.


----------

